# Desert Tortoises?



## The Adjustor (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey everyone I just have a question about the legality of keeping desert tortoises. I've noticed a few members on here who have desert torts, and I've always thought it was illegal to keep a desert tortoise as a pet. I live in southern Arizona and I've seen a few of them out in the wild, and I've always wanted to have one of these tortoises (or more ). Can anyone give me some info on the laws regarding these guys? Are caprive-bred ones legal to have? are permits required? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi....first off I have to say  They can not be removed from the wild nor can they be released into the wild...

In Ca and Az you are only allowed to "host" these awesome, bad ***, fricken fantastic tortoise...the state in which they belong will always own them and that is the reason for the Permit Requirements for Ca and Az....yes, you can obtain one from like CTTC as an adoption here is California and you can adopt one from your Arizona Rescue clubs as well....However, if you do not get the permit...then you are breaking the law.....

Arizona I believe only will permit one tortoise to one property (not owner, but to a single property)...but check on this to make certain that still applies....Arizona Fish and Game have a FANTASTIC website just for this tortoise....

The permit process in Ca is fairly user friendly...the Arizona permit system, I have never had to deal with adopting these tortoise there as I live in California..... 

They are a wonderful, regal, patient, intelligent, tenacious, forgiving species....can you tell, love these guys


----------



## The Adjustor (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you 

I'm assuming the one tortoise per property clause means that you must actually _own_ a property? not that I would consider adopting one before I own my own house or anything, just wondering...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't believe you have to own the property, the one per property rule is so people can't make up family members and get multiple tortoises.


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

Ditto to what Captain said


----------



## Laura (Oct 7, 2011)

no breeding.. if eggs are laid you are not to interfere and incubate them...


----------



## Little Texas (Oct 7, 2011)

Laura said:


> no breeding.. if eggs are laid you are not to interfere and incubate them...



I was not aware you are not allowed to incubate them???


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

also...it is not legal to house males and females together...the reasoning is that you are a host to displaced tortoise that can no longer be returned to their wildlands....

the state does not want a society of captive bred desert tortoise, therefore, it is illegal to incubate them, if a now captive female desert tortoise lays eggs the eggs are not to be moved at all, they are suppose to be left untouched to let nature takes its course...each and every captive desert tort is required to have a permit issued to be hosted at your home....as every desert tortoise is the property of Ca or Az state....


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just imagine if those eggs hatch that would lead to a beaurocratic nightmare. I love the idea, but government and real life can lead to cross purposes.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 8, 2011)

Eggs once laid become protected like the tortoise, so they can't be molested or interfered with (incubation) Right now most chapters who are responsible for placing all tortoises, do have a abundance of tortoises to place.
sorry for going OT


----------



## The Adjustor (Oct 8, 2011)

So what if eggs _are_ laid for some reason and left undisturbed and they hatch? are they to be left alone to wander off into the wild?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 8, 2011)

The Adjustor said:


> So what if eggs _are_ laid for some reason and left undisturbed and they hatch? are they to be left alone to wander off into the wild?


In california once a tortoise is in captivity they can't be returned to the wild, I would assume that your yard for example is captivity and they have to be placed into homes. I can't say for AZ since I don't know their laws.


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

In California, once a hatchling reaches 2 years of age they will require a permit as well.... 

I am with Captain on not knowing the jig for Arizona...

http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/captive_tortoise_care.shtml#regulations

This may help for your states requirements.....I hope I attached it correctly....  Still trying to figure this attaching info thing...LOL


----------



## The Adjustor (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for that link. It was very informative


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 8, 2011)

The Adjustor said:


> So what if eggs _are_ laid for some reason and left undisturbed and they hatch? are they to be left alone to wander off into the wild?


They can only be gifted once they hatch. That's how I got mine. Lou has a permit the babies do not yet. 2 of mine were found by a farmer about 20 miles away from my home.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 8, 2011)

It may sound confusing but it really isn't. And if you have babies hatch you just need to adopt them out to other people, or gift them, to others then they get a permit as the tort ages...They are wonderful tortoises very personable. They have great personalities...like Angela, I'm crazy about them...


----------



## Janine2566 (Oct 30, 2011)

I would love to adopt a young one. I have pics of my yard all ready for a DT. I turned in an application to CTTC chapter and a lady called me and left a message with no return number and never called again so they do not seem like they are in any hurry to adopt. And no numbers on their website so i could try to call someone.


----------



## ascott (Oct 30, 2011)

Perhaps give a call to the place where you dropped off the application to? Whoever you received the application from should be able to direct you...and sometimes they just do not have alot of folks offering their time up for the "paperwork legwork" part of the club....

If you look online for CTTC then locate a couple of groups close to you then you have a couple of options yourself....


----------

